# Surf advice for Dstin/Fort Walton please??



## krhyde1066 (Jan 12, 2011)

Firstly hi guys, I have been a memeber for quite a while but this is the first time I have posted.

I am an avid surf fisherman and have been for 25 years. I am from England but now live here in the States. In England we have tide differences that can be as much a 7 or 8 feet. I magine how shocked I was when first going to the gulf coast and not really seeing a change!

I need some advice from you guys with experience fishing the surf in the Destin area. I will be there for the first week in April and usually like to fish first thing in the morning, normally starting around 4am.

The tides for April 3rd are low tide at 4.53am, April 4th at 5.17am and so on. What would be your advice as to what times are best for the morning, how long till the tide starts moving back in etc. Any advice would be most welcome.

Also my condo is on the beach, very close to the east jetty. What could I expect to catch from the east jetty, early April, first thing in the morning. As far as the surf fishing goes I would like to try and target pompano, whiting and maybe a slot red or two.

Thanks for taking the time to read this, and thank you ahead of time for your advice.

Karl


----------



## ZombieKiller (Jul 26, 2010)

All those fish will be at your becon call during the first week of April.


----------



## krhyde1066 (Jan 12, 2011)

I understand the tackle, tactics, bait etc as well as where to fish in the troughs and cut etc. I am just a little confused by the tide heights etc. If low tide is at nearly 5am, is it even worth leaving the condo?


----------



## tofer (Oct 7, 2009)

You might be able to get a king or two out there as well if the water temp is warm enough. During that time forget about tides and just fish it. Its probably the best time of fishing down here and usually from 6-9am or so is pretty awesome.


----------



## krhyde1066 (Jan 12, 2011)

I guess I won't worry too much. I love having my lines out in the surf before sunrise, the beach is almost empty and wondering what will bite!


----------



## gribble (Jan 30, 2012)

in Maine I have always fished the tides 2-3 hours before the time. Like if the outgoing tide is at 3am I would be out their at midnight and begin fishing. I know some ppl may think thats nuts, but I was wondering like you abotu the tides. In Maine the tides changer vertically between 6-20 feet and horizontally could be hundreds of yards. So I was wondering is that also an issue down there in Destin. I dont mean to hijack your thread, but when you meantioned tides it got me to thinking! 

Be well,

Tom


----------



## krhyde1066 (Jan 12, 2011)

I know what you mean Tom. In England there is a sea side town called Poole in Dorset. The horizontal difference in that tide is over half a mile...


----------

